# PICTURES are GONE



## hhel11 (Jan 5, 2013)

all the uploaded/attached photos in my most recent thread are gone. I see that I am not the only one experiencing this issue. I wanted to post some updated photos, but if my previous thread updates are gone, I don't think I'll even bother anymore. Please, some admin, help me.. 



here's the thread
BLuE DrEaM


----------



## gioua (Jan 5, 2013)

same issue here no pics in the albums


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 5, 2013)

My album is missing a lot of pics too, just figured it was a temporary bug though.


----------



## Dr. Skunk Bud (Jan 5, 2013)

happened to me also


----------



## hhel11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Please some admin,,, address this..


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 6, 2013)

Me too......


----------



## alienskull (Jan 6, 2013)

CaptainCAVEMAN said:


> Me too......


Same Problem......


----------



## doniawon (Jan 6, 2013)

it happened to me also


----------



## cc08150 (Jan 6, 2013)

same here my pictures are gone and my grow journal is useless now


----------



## Admin (Jan 7, 2013)

Tracked it down most of the pics are fixed we are still fixing links from our storage server so everything should be 100% soon


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Jan 8, 2013)

admin said:


> Tracked it down most of the pics are fixed we are still fixing links from our storage server so everything should be 100% soon


Thank you guys so much, I really do appreciate your hard work. +rep

Since we're on the subject of support, how can I support this site and become a paying member?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Its happening again


----------



## rarebreed619 (Sep 29, 2013)

Happend to me yesterday :'(


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/support/692178-known-issues-bugs-september-29th.html


----------



## FuckJeffGoldbloom (Sep 29, 2013)

Weird that on my laptop i cannot see pics in any of my threads nor anyone else's as everyone above has mentioned, but on my desktop iMac they show up fine, also had a problem trying to edit my post, i would go fix a typo and a error message stating you haven't entered 10 or more characters, when this is just an edit, is this a known issue also?

FJG


----------



## Twizzlor (Sep 29, 2013)

Im sure RIU will fix this issue, its not uncommon for this to happen to threads that Ive experienced. Think about how much information is posted on here its only a matter of time a hiccup will happen. when you upload a photo the average size is 2 mb well 2 mb adds up after there are thousands and thousands of photos  I would just make your threads and post your post and when its fixed upload your photos, this being said it might cause another issue with an overload with everyone trying to get there stuff online at the same time. Give it time and all will be good. I gotta say when I first seen the issue i was like WTF is going on here and paranoia was creeping on the doorstep like im sure almost 50% of the active RIU community was feeling lol.


----------



## Krspies (Sep 29, 2013)

I can't see squat. I can't see any pictures at all.


----------

